# Radon Fotoshooting



## Radon-Bikes (11. April 2011)

Ein neues Fotoshooting mit Star-Fotograf Stefan Eisend fand am vergangenen Donnerstag und Freitag in Bonn statt. Die Bilder werden zukünftig in Anzeigen, in unserem Oversized-Magazin und auf der Radon HP Verwendung finden.
















Location: Kameha Grand Hotel Bonn.


----------

